# 2 Wahoo near the Nipple Sunday



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Took a trip Sunday with Capt. Steve Gilliam and mate Parker Wright onboard Sea You, a 45 Hatteras out off Destin, FL. We met up at the Donut Hole for breakfast, then departed out about 9 am heading south by south west. We put our lines in about 300' and started looking for a temperature break or weedline push. We deployed 4 lines off 80w bent butts and trolled at about 11 knots with my favorite Wahoo lures. The heavy gear is not needed for the Wahoo, but sure makes clearing weeds off the hooks so much easier. 

Saw some scattered grass, but no real push. The water was clean but not blue blue. We turned west for the 131 hole / Nipple area and again found no push or weedline. We didn't see much life - very little bait, only a few flyers here and there. We did find some birds working over some bonita but didn't get a bite despite our focused efforts. Trolling north from the Nipple picked up a small wee-hoo in the 15lb range. We continued to work the area but no luck. Then, we headed northeast and picked up the edge and worked it back toward Destin. Got another bite, this one hit a rigged islander deployed off the outrigger. He put up a nice fight. I was worried we might loose this one because he hit a pre-rigged ballhoo with very thin wire leader. But, we successfully got him in the boat - about 35 lbs. 

Both wahoo had small flying fish in their stomach. 

The weather was great, the company was great, the fishing was great, and the catching was OK too!

Matt


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Those wahoo sure are beautiful fish when they come out of the water... and even better on the grill! Nice catch, and thanks for the report. I cant wait to get back out there!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Hard to beat fresh wahoo congrats


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt, Thanks for posting, if weather holds up for this weekend I intend on doing the exact thing from Nipple up to the steps. Nice pics too!

Robert


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report of a successful trip!


----------

